# What happens when you leave out a frame



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I knew there was a hive that was missing a frame, just couldn't remember which one. I found it!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Ahhh Yes! Memories... 

Might as well scratch those drone cells and do a count....


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

tell me about it. i thouhght i was the only one that did things like this


----------

